
Social Web Q&A with Google’s Kevin Marks - jaymstr
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2009/02/23/social-web-qa-with-googles-kevin-marks/
======
jaymstr
This is a really interesting Q&A about OpenSocial. We're trying to decide
right now if we want to integrate it into our project, <http://konnect.me>,
but I am not sure it is gaining the traction.

Facebook not being on board the OpenSocial bandwagon is unfortunate. Things
would be much better for the industry if they weren't doing their own
proprietary thing with Facebook Connect. Of course, if I was in their
position, I'd probably do the same thing.

